# Lager schmieren



## TraufRider (7. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

an den neuen RM´s befinden sich ja Schmiernippel um die Gleitlager leichter warten zu können. Was ist denn hier für ein fett zu empfehlen? Sind die Gleitlager aus Kunststoff? Dann müsste man wohl Silikonfett verwenden?!

Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrung gesammelt?


----------



## kgiw78 (10. November 2016)

Hallo
Rocky Mountain empfiehlt: White Lightning Crystal Grease... Greift Kunststoff nicht an und ist durchsichtig.
Hab mir gleich ne 450gramm dose gekauft da es für alles andere auch taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TraufRider (11. November 2016)

Top, danke für die Information!!!


----------

